# What shall Ket mod next...



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm bored, and i feel like modding something. Any suggestions? one idea ive been toying with is somehow mounting a small 40mm fan over the HS at the back of my 6800GT to see if cooling that down would aid in the GPU clock. reason in the theory is its literally the only part of my GT that gets hot now, the rest of it barely warms up really, vidRAM doesnt even get warm and the GPU is well under control @ 60c fully loaded 1.5v going to it. I'm gonna remount the VF900 tho, 60c seems too hot for the GPU still. My CPU seems to get too toasty for 1.49v too, something like 57c full load, was thinking of turning the freezer 64 pro round as i noticed the base of it doesnt quite cover the entire IHS 

any other ideas? you all can see pics of prowler to get some ideas by following the linky in sig  once im all done modding up ill update pics and case mod gallery etc.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 28, 2006)

Instead of making "I'm bored"-threads write about tiny mods in the wiki, the next time someone else is bored they could do those tiny mods.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Instead of making "I'm bored"-threads write about tiny mods in the wiki, the next time someone else is bored they could do those tiny mods.



tpu has a wiki


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> tpu has a wiki



Sigh. Read the freaking main page instead of going straight for the general nonsense forums.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

main page  ive never seen the main page of tpu in my life - got the forums directly bookmarked


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 28, 2006)

A- TPU front page = www.techpowerup.com , the "reference wiki" is here.

B- If you want, I'll take this thread, rename it "now what shall Ket mod next..." and move it to someplace where you can get some serious replies, such as "project logs". We seriously don't need these kind of spam threads. 

C- Dan's got some good points .


----------



## JdPower (Dec 28, 2006)

if the modding doesn't work this will occupy you for hours!!!!!!! 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40255643/

Good times...


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 28, 2006)

Whatever I changed thread title anyways .


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 29, 2006)

works for me. im off to mess with my freezer 64  shave a good 10c off temps with the right orientation im thinkin.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 29, 2006)

Make a sealed nitrogen system?


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 29, 2006)

JdPower said:


> if the modding doesn't work this will occupy you for hours!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40255643/
> 
> Good times...



Holy shit... I spent 7 hours on this =_=


----------



## JdPower (Dec 29, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> Holy shit... I spent 7 hours on this =_=



Hahahahahahahaha...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2006)

hey how bout you vmod my mobo so the vdimm goes over 2.85V :shadedshu they give me 2.3V for the cpu but only 2.85V for the ram how stupid is that


----------



## Alec§taar (Dec 29, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> I'm bored, and i feel like modding something. Any suggestions?



Yes... mod "Your Mind"...



* What you're into doing & have the MOST important elements for: Driver development... here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22588

See, imo @ least? Right now, you have PLENTY of background in this field, now? Just "formalize" it via self-training, if not academic training ontop of your already existing hardware/OS/networking knowledgebase w/ what you expressed interest in learning:

CODING! & (editing in) driver coding, especially... this is NOT an area I have a lot of "hands on" w/, but folks like W1zz can help on THAT end more than I can though... so you DO have some resources in he.

(Interest/desire? It's the MOST important part... for motivation! Then, comes the monies & titles etc. as well... & the ability eventually, to DIRECT things & yes, a better life will result (in most ways, there is NO 'perfect world'))

APK

P.S.=> I'm no expert on this, & life itself, but I can spot folks that are right for certain tasks pretty well... & what it takes in THIS field @ least, to do so... & for they to do VERY WELL @ it... 

Especially "youngsters", a purely relative term. I'll help anybody w/ desire... & if they can top that off w/ ability & willingness/drive to work? Well... sky IS the limit!

There's a kid on IRC I knew back in 1996 up to around 2000 when I lost contact w/ he, was JUST entering his sophomore year in University & kicking butt... I knew he would because the kid (only 13-14 or so when I met him) was writing the BEST IRC SCRIPTS there was, bots & all... maybe not a HUGE accomplishment, but the signs of promise imo @ least.

He wanted more, & took the steps to pursue it, educationally.

Heck, he is on his way to grad school in this field by now, provided that some misfortune in life has not floored him (this happens)... & was kicking butt in it even when I was talking to he & helping somewhat "coach him" last time I popped into our old channel on #DALNET around 2001-2002... via Delphi &/or VB exposure.

I'd wager, that by now? He's bypassed me... he was FAR MORE of a natural @ it than I... Heck, that reminds me - I am going to 'drop him a line' to see what is what w/ him nowadays! apk


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Yes... mod "Your Mind"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ugg that sounds like work


----------



## Alec§taar (Dec 29, 2006)

cdawall said:


> ugg that sounds like work



Yea, but, as I am sure you have noted, as have I @ times in this life (and so has everyone else)? When you LIKE what you're doing?? Life's good!



* THEN? Work's almost like playtime... 

(Well, until deadlines are forced onto you, or folks you work w/ that create 'backstabbing' type environs etc. (it happens, hope you never get 'hit' w/ this))...

APK

P.S.=> Ah, what do I know... but, because of Ket's interest in that particular area, the fact he IS in higher academia now, & is in position to 'forge his future'?? Now's the time for him imo @ least... 

I think he's got the starter background in motion (OS know-how to a decent extent, & great hardware understanding imo), now to go onto more is all...

Heck - we all do it in this life, & it's a shame to see those capable of it NOT make it in things & especially what they WANT to be doing... the hardest part imo, to find, is THAT very thing!

(I've seen guys that SHOULD have been in the NFL for instance, & some that made it I knew, & the difference? Motivation, some luck, & timing - but, being young can "get in your face" too, things like chicks & he IS a 'ladies man' imo, & all I can say here is "WATCH IT" lol... can mess ya up sometimes!)... apk


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Yea, but, as I am sure you have noted, as have I @ times in this life (and so has everyone else)? When you LIKE what you're doing?? Life's good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true dat good philo on coding


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 30, 2006)

Nah make ATI tool even better


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 30, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Yes... mod "Your Mind"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ur right, but before i get down to software i just gotta finish hardware tweaking  which is almost done  i have interest in coding purely because i familiarised it with something that isnt so boring.. games  hence why i have the game programming book, which comes with a nice cd-rom too  i also have a C# book which should introduce me to a lot, its supposed to be a "introduction" book, but it looks pretty damn comprehensive to me covering the likes of the very basic introducing C#, writing a program in C# to debugging and error handling and additional OOP techniques, and thats just a selection of 4 out of 13 chapters in part 1 of the book about C# itself. the book also covers stuff like .net assemblies, so for an "introduction" book, it seems to teach u pretty much bloody everything lol.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 31, 2006)

russianboy said:


> im bored too...lets watch porn.



lol


----------



## JC316 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmm, if you figure that AC Freezer out, please post here. I was kinda worried about it no covering the IHS too.


----------

